# Post your Pelican Case (open)



## eravedesigns (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Please take a picture of your *pelican case open *with the layout you currently have inside of it. Please also list the *model number*


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 2, 2007)

Grey Pelican 1600


----------



## Garbz (Dec 3, 2007)

That single ring 80-200 would drive me nuts :er: Much respect to anyone who can use those!


----------



## johnmh (Dec 3, 2007)

The photographer's equivalent of THIS:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00088.asp

another expensive hobby - thought the results are more tangible......


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 3, 2007)

Garbz said:


> That single ring 80-200 would drive me nuts :er: Much respect to anyone who can use those!



I have a two touch w/tripod shoe also, but prefer th one touch for PJ, sports and live bands. Anywhere I think I might need speed. I have the 35-70 2.8 for the same reason. Sliding zoom is just natural to me.


----------



## eravedesigns (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for the post i wanted to see how much i could fit in a case i was thinking about the 1520 i think or which ever 1500 series is not the one with wheels.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2007)

My company has an affiliate that makes custom case inserts.  http://www.norsemanallfoam.ca/caseinserts.html
I've always thought it would be really cool to have a nice custom insert made for my gear...the problem is that..
a) it's expensive
b) it's not changeable once it's made.

You can get those cases with the 'pick foam' anyway, so you can customize it yourself, easily enough....or use the typical camera bag pieces as shown.


----------



## eravedesigns (Dec 4, 2007)

ha thats cool thanks big mike. *Anyone else got more pics of their cases?*


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 9, 2007)

okay i dont know what a pelican case is exactly, maybe its a certain brand. but this is mine that came with my kit. i no i no i no, brace yourself for this it is quite the collection. 





and of course my notebook on the side where i jot down all my ideas and my tripod. 


heyy im a newb =( oh yeah and add the hoya r72 filter in with dem critters also, soon. and of course i was taking the pic withhh my camera.

atleast its nice and organized =)


ohhh and that is an example of a "pick foam" case like you were talking about before


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ Yes, Pelican is just a brand.  They make really really nice multipurpose cases...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

gotcha. my ghettoo ass one gets the job done. it  makes me feel all important when i carry it around. it looks like a little spy kit.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

non-pelican case but still a cool picture:

(replace the XT with a 20D, the 18-55mm with the 50mm 1.8 Mk I and replace the 50mm MkII with a 28-70 3.5-4.5 Mk I. I would update it but the P & S camera I used to take this picture I was borrowing, the 20D is my only camera and I can't use it to take a picture of it in the case with both lenses off.)


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

dang, mine looks naked compared to everyone elses. nice collection tho =)


----------



## Garbz (Dec 10, 2007)

I was going to post mine this weekend but I didn't buy my second yet. Unless I can bend the laws of physics and get my gear in it i'll wait.


----------



## eravedesigns (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks for the posts keep em comming im drooling over a case now


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 10, 2007)

I gotta get me a pelican...lol.  Cept it would be a pain to carry some places and I'm back to square one, needing a backpack...lol


----------



## usayit (Dec 10, 2007)

I learned to hate my back pack... PITA to use... not enough protection while in transit.  What has worked was a shoulder bag AND the pelican.  Everything protected/secured in the Pelican with cable and padlock.  I would pack just the stuff I wanted for the day in the shoulder bag.  The Pelican would then be locked and cabled to something solid the in hotel room out of sight.

I also hated the pluck foam stuff.. messy... not efficient in space use.. not reconfigurable.  The velcro divider sets solved all those problems.

This is just one way to pack a relatively small Pelican 1510 with a lot of stuff....


----------



## turbofisk (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm waiting for delivery of my Pelican 1514 (the same as usayit's pelican), so I'll post a pic in about two weeks (it's being shipped from the states, traveling with a friend who returns to the holidays)

Can't wait to get my hands on my new Nikkor 18-55 2.8 lens either  :heart:


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

usayit said:


> I learned to hate my back pack... PITA to use... not enough protection while in transit.  What has worked was a shoulder bag AND the pelican.  Everything protected/secured in the Pelican with cable and padlock.  I would pack just the stuff I wanted for the day in the shoulder bag.  The Pelican would then be locked and cabled to something solid the in hotel room out of sight.
> 
> I also hated the pluck foam stuff.. messy... not efficient in space use.. not reconfigurable.  The velcro divider sets solved all those problems.
> 
> This is just one way to pack a relatively small Pelican 1510 with a lot of stuff....



Good God man your case is full of great goodies. Two Lieca bodies, a Canon 1 series body, 2 L-lenses and a 420Ex then a bunch of other stuff I can't identify that I'm sure are just as high caliber. WOW!


----------

